# State Pension: Aunt just turned 65, never in paid employment.



## Loracireland (2 Oct 2008)

I have an Aunt who has just turned 65 years. 

Since her early teenage years she has lived with our family. She has never had a "JOB", she spent her years looking after us, her nieces and nephews. 

Therefore she has never paid a stamp or earned a wage as such. 

She has only recently obtained a PPS Number. 

As far as I know she doesn't have a bank account but may have a Post Office account from years ago. 

She still lives with my Mother. Is she entitled to a State Pension? If so how does she go about getting one?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: State Pension*

See www.welfare.ie about pensions - in particular  (means tested) non-contributory pensions if she has little or no _PRSI _contributions. She should just contact _SW _and ask them what, if anything, she is entitled to. Or her local _Citizens Information _centre (www.citizensinformation.ie).


----------



## Loracireland (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: State Pension*

Thank you.   Will advise her to do so.


----------



## Black Sheep (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: State Pension*

Non Contributory pension is payable at age *66* to those who pass the means test.
I would suggest that she apply for that pension *6* months before her 66th birthday. Forms are available at any SW office or Citizens Information Centre.


----------



## net64 (4 Oct 2008)

I would apply for the pension now.My mother turned 66 at the end of june but gave all her details in advance as requested.She only got her pension at the end of september, three months late!
They had "mislaid" her details and she had to give them all again and send in more documentation!
Keep on their backs so that they dont forget or mislay anything!


----------



## Nannarea (11 Oct 2008)

It is a good practise to keep copies of all documents sent to SW, HSE, or any other Government dept or agency. I'm afraid that documents go astray quite often.


----------



## rmelly (11 Oct 2008)

I'm sure someone will be on to say that 'Government dept or agenc[ies]' are no worse and no better than the private sector at losing documentation.


----------



## Rose (12 Oct 2008)

Yes, keep chasing the social welfare people,  I waited over two years to get my entitlements.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> I'm sure someone will be on to say that 'Government dept or agenc[ies]' are no worse and no better than the private sector at losing documentation.




Government dept or agenc[ies]' are no worse and no better than the private sector at losing documentation.


----------



## gillarosa (14 Oct 2008)

I agree with Net64 and Blacksheep, apply about 6 months prior to your Aunts 66th Birthday for the Non Contributory Pension. My Mother had to do that for our Aunt who was in a similar situation....funnily enough they did lose the first application and a second had to be submitted but it was finally settled a few months after her 66th Birthday and the arrears paid. I think she should then be automatically awarded free travel and may be eligable for a Health Card also.


----------



## Loracireland (24 Aug 2009)

Thanks to you all.   My Aunt did apply six months previous to her birthday and has had a vist from a social welfare inspector who informed her she will get the pension.  No documentation lost yet!!!!


----------

